# BC Seeds $12,000 for 10 seeds.  Really?



## GrowRebel (Jun 13, 2015)

:ciao:Well sir I was doing some seed shopping and ran across BC Seeds ... Now they claim these strains are the most powerful weed in the world, but who could afford such a cost unless it was some one with a big operation.  

The cost for these seeds range from $1300 to $1,000,000!!! This is for 10-20 seeds depending on the strain.  :watchplantefinitely not for the home grower.:shocked:

The only ones that could afford to buy the finish product would be the super rich.  Think of how much would have to be charged for the smoke in order to cover the cost of the seeds.:confused2:

Now if there are growers out there that are rich and like to grow these are the seed for them.:giggle:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 13, 2015)

BC Seeds often make outrageous claims.  They have said they have a perennial strain of cannabis that comes back every year.  I am continually surprised by their claims.


----------



## vostok (Jun 13, 2015)

Relax they obviously saw you coming...as I get '*Log in for Price'* ....lol


http://bcseeds.com/world-39-strongest-c-7.html


----------



## kaotik (Jun 14, 2015)

kind of embarrassing to have such a beautiful province associated with such scumbag people  
fairplay to them though i guess; just trying to take advantage of the greedy idiots with more money than brains, jumping into the industry.


----------



## GrowRebel (Jun 14, 2015)

vostok said:


> Relax they obviously saw you coming...as I get '*Log in for Price'* ....lol
> 
> 
> http://bcseeds.com/world-39-strongest-c-7.html



Yep you have to log on in order to see the prices :confused2:


----------



## GrowRebel (Jun 14, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> BC Seeds often make outrageous claims.  They have said they have a perennial strain of cannabis that comes back every year.  I am continually surprised by their claims.


:ciao:Wow that is some claim ... didn't see anything about that on their site, but I wonder if anyone would pay such a price for seeds.  They got a good review from the seed bank review coming in at #4.  But their prices are way too high compared to other seed banks a person with a budget like mine can't afford to shop there.:shocked:


----------



## vostok (Jun 14, 2015)

*I don't see any 'germy' insurance  ....lol*

_


vostok said:



			I asked cause I found out the more expensive the seed, the more difficult it is to germ, after the first 5-10 times I thought it was me, but I've been doing it long enough, and for years could not understand how these high potent seeds wouldn't germ.
Then it occurred to me! that as these are 'expensive' seeds they are not bought that often and sit longer in the seedbanks fridge/freezer getting older and each door opening and closing ...if you will

years ago my mentor taught us all how to age seeds and is a similar method, of alternating temperatures very similar to the seedbanks freezer, of perhaps 
alternating -5C-+5C perhaps, if this is the case then some scarifying would be need to allow the water to penetrate that en thickened outer shell.

1: insert a sheet of sandpaper to encircle the interior of a coffee cup

2: insert dry seeds

3: shake like crazy for a minute or two, you want the paper to gently scrape  the shell

4: insert to a cup of water with a pinch of bleach, for 8 hours or until they sink

5: place on a damp kitchen towel for 2 days or until the tail is 1/4" long then pot up

*Moral: is to shop at busy, high turnover seedbanks*

Click to expand...

_
...as posted: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71859


----------

